# Help me with CLX 2.0 Athena/Chorus



## jbuhl (Jul 3, 2007)

LBS has this bike with:
Athena brakes/shifters
Chorus eleven speed rear
Athena front derail
Colnago branded brakes (they look like techtro or something)

I test rode it today and liked it really well except for the brakes seemed a bit mushy. Especially after riding a Felt with SRAM red brakes right after the Cx ride. This has been the only bike I have ridden that comes close to the smooth ride of my current rig.

The LBS wants a little over $4K for it; which seems reasonable price.

Does it sound reasonable to you?
Does anyone know who makes the brake caliper?

For an extra $170 they would set it up with Chorus brakes calipers.

My current ride is a 15 year old Serotta Atlanta with full Chorus;size 56 and I am just starting to try to decipher the Colnago sizing. The Atlanta 56 fits me good and was a custom fit.

Thoughts are welcome

jb


----------



## NWD (Jul 22, 2008)

I just bought a CLX for myself, albeit a used frame.

CLX - $1200 eBay
Full Chorus 11 groupset - $1100 from Ribble Cycles
Powertap wheelset - $1200 eBay
Everything else - $200 to $300

Id say $4k isnt the best you could do, but its a fair retail price. $170 to upgrade to chorus brakes? You can buy a chorus brake set for less ($130 at Ribble).


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

For 4k from one of the major OEMs you can get something like this -

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/tcr.advanced.1/3885/36660/

IMO you're paying a fairly serious premium for the Colnago name based on a frame that has little to do with the Colnago legacy.

Just IMO....


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I test rode a CLX a few years back. It had Ultegra components, FSA compact crank. They were asking $4100 for it. It later went on sale for $3800. The frame was too small for me. I did not buy it. No idea who makes the brake calipers for the Colnago brakes. You could always ask for an upgrade on the brakes if you like the bike.

IMO- the CLX is a nice frame, but if you look around what is out there, it's a little pricey. I think the CLX frames are gorgeous, but they try to keep the price down by adding on some low end components. Of course the frame has to work for you in the first place. I found the CLX to be a little 'twitchy" for me. But if you test rode it and like it, do what you want.

This probably makes no difference. I see a lot of Giant's on my rides. Never have seen a CLX. For me, I'd like something different.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

the irony is the CLX is made by Giant...lol

they ride fantastically, if it fits. the handling is on the more nuetral side of things like a 72 head angle with rake of 45 on the 50S, which is the way i like it on crappy, steep descents..

wonderful road feel, and takes out most of the road noise without losing sensitivity.
not a bad way to get into a Colnago for $4k and later maybe you upgrade to a cx-1 or something.
the paint and finishing is top notch and a little different than you will see around if that is your thing...

this coming from a guy who owns both, namely the OEM above but the higher end SL...

hope this helps.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

The CLX is one of those "sleeper" bikes that is starting to come around this year. Comes very close to matching the feel and performance of the CX1 but at only a fraction of the price. Very similar design. I also love the black/carbon paint scheme of the CLX 2.0. This is not a bike that really makes sacrifices in performance - for instance, it was raced in Paris-Roubaix in 2009. Giant can't say the same, nor does a Giant handle cornering as gracefully as its Colnago counterpart.
As for those "Colnago" brakes, I would guess that they are made by their neighbors at FSA, but I'm not certain. Myself in your position, I'd buy the Chorus brakes and then see about ebaying the Colnago branded brakes.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

icsloppl said:


> For 4k from one of the major OEMs you can get something like this -
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/tcr.advanced.1/3885/36660/
> 
> ...


$4K is a lot for a Giant. I got my entire TCR Comp 1 for $2,250 in 2005. 16.8 pound bike. With full Ultegra but Dura Ace rear, FSA MegaExo crank, Mavic Elite wheels, Fizik saddle, Michelin ProRace 2s, and Easton bar. The Ultegra works so well haven't bothered to upgrade. With maybe $900 in upgrades, had the bike down to 15.1 pounds at one point! All I had to do is swap out that boat anchor FSA crank for a DA and the bike would weigh 14.9 pounds.


----------



## jbuhl (Jul 3, 2007)

*opinion*

I test road a higher end Felt with SRAM Red right after riding the CLX. The Felt is a full 1 pound lighter and the SRAM was nice and it is about $1,300 cheaper (09 on sale) . But I can see why they call it a Felt as I felt every little pebble resonate through the frame. No where near the elegant feel of the Colnago. I am also a Campy junkie. I just love the Chorus on my current bike. If I get CLX with chorus brakes upgrade I can then throw down for the shift/brakes at a later time when I embezzle more funds from my child's education; and put me near a full Chorus spec.


I am considering all suggestions though. I will be going out tomorrow and riding some production (Giant, Trek etc) line bikes to get a comparison.

Thanks


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

As a reference point last fall I bought a new CLX (1.0 version), all Chorus gruppo (but 10 speed), with Zonda wheelset, and paid $3400. Couldn't be happier with it and I like the looks it gets from all my Madone riding partners.


----------

